# Macaroni and Cheese



## Guest (Sep 1, 1999)

Baked Macaroni and Cheese2 cups cooked Macaroni2 eggs (beaten)2 cups milk10 oz. cheddar cheese (grated)1/4 to 1/2 cup butter (or oleo)Mix beaten eggs, milk, and melted oleo.Layer cooked macaroni, then lots of grated cheddar cheese in casserole. Repeat until gone. Pour egg, milk, and oleo mixture over top of macaroni and cheese. Poke holes in it so that milk soaks into dish a little.Bake at 350 degrees for about 30 minutes (until bubbly). ------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

LMAO! You just described the worst IBS diet ever!!! Carbs, dairy, CHEESE!, fats... Bettie, Bettie, Bettie... *L*I LOVE mac and cheese... Although it gives me MAJOR pains... Spirit.------------------He who loses money, loses much; He who loses a friend, loses more; He who loses faith, loses all.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hey Bettie, where are the Durkee onions on top.LOL Actually,it is really good with those on top.Sorry Bettie,just helping.Spirit,just something to add to make it even worse for you!!!LOLI love mac and cheese its one of my comfort foods,and it doesn't bother me.Sorry Spirit![This message has been edited by eric (edited 08-31-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 1999)

Spirit,I love it,too. Yeah, I know what it does for us IBSers, but sometimes I eat it anyway. I'm the only one in my family with IBS, so they can eat it.I've gotten hungry for it now after posting the recipe, but my day has not been that great--I foolishly ate some hot sauce...and I know better that that. Sometimes I don't listen to a thing I say. L...One of my grandsons will not eat it---he will only eat Kraft Mac & Cheese.eric, just read your post. It was always one of my comfort foods. I'll be the Durkee onions would be good on it. IBS, GO AWAY! (just realized that's the user name of one of our members--sorry)------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE[This message has been edited by BETTIE (edited 08-31-1999).] [This message has been edited by BETTIE (edited 08-31-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 1999)

Fortunately for my state of mind, cheese and carbs like this don't bother me- these are some of my safe foods. It have a macaroni and cheese recipe from my grandmother that's just a basic white sauce with cheese to which you add macaroni and bake. I sometimes put fresh tomatoes on top, which I can't eat, but the rest of my family takes care of them.kate


----------



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

I don't know how I missed this recipe. This recipe sounds good, I will try it. Mac & Cheese is one of Bobs favorite dishes, my recipe isn't as easy as this. Thanks Maro





















------------------"LOVE IS NOT PAID BACK,ONLY PASSED ON'


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Oh Bettie, bless you for posting this!!! I have been wanting a good recipe for mac and cheese. My husband has revolted and refuses to eat the Kraft anymore (his Mama spoiled him with her cooking







). I am going to try your recipe this weekend! Thanks!------------------Happiness is a warm puppy. -Charles Schultz


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 1999)

BETTIE,I made this recipe today. It's Sunday so I figured I could risk it. It was so easy. I had all the ingredients. My husband and I LOVED it! Normally, this many carbs and milk products is a no-no for me. But it's five hours later, and I'm still feeling good.







Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 1999)

Dana,Thanks for trying it. I'm so glad you liked it. I hope it doesn't give you any trouble later.......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 1999)

mmm mac n cheese------------------i.will.survive


----------

